# Showing goats with beards



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

So our first sanctioned show is coming up. And to be honest I am wicked nervous! I find myself becoming over analytical. With everything. I used to show cattle and it was always so easy for me to do it. My cow was what she was. The most beautiful cow in everyway, but her size. She was however my best udder champion every time. I don't remember ever being nervous. Anyway, I am with goats. Am I the only nervous nelly out there?

So on to my question. Can I leve my beards on to show? I understand that traditioanly beards are shaved, but is it really frowned upon to leave them? I love their beards and the longer the better. I would hate to buzz them off.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you might get laughed at or asked why you are taking a buck into a show ring. 

Goats must be shaved for show -- so not sure you can get away with not shaving off the beards of your does. 

now your bucks DO NOT shave their beards off. You will get laughed at if you do.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Bucks must have beards, Does NEVER EVER go into the show ring with Beards


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

No, your doe should NOT go in to the showring with a beard on!! Clip them off.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm the brat in the crowd. I'd leave the beard on even if I knew I wouldn't win or be laughed at if I liked the beard. I'd braid it or something! haha! I have a saanen that has a beard and I'd never consider shaving it off. I love it so much.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I had to shave my does cute little beard of today. She's doesn't look the same!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We all get nervous  I'm giddy and excited yet nervous all at the same time, but when I get there I'm not nervous any more lol!

As to clipping off the beard.. I would clip it off... I know what you mean though! I LOVE beards! I get so sad every spring when I have to clip it off! Hehe!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

OK so no beards... 

I wasn't trying to be insultive just think they are beautiful.

Dayna I'm with you on being the naughty one to leave them on, but I have the feeling that taking the beards off would be best. Humph...

Sydney thats what I'm afraid of them not looking the same to me!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> you might get laughed at or asked why you are taking a buck into a show ring. .


Why is it so laughable to show a buck? I've never shown, so I'm just curious.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> Why is it so laughable to show a buck? I've never shown, so I'm just curious.


She meant that only bucks are shown with beards. So if I take a doe with a beard into the ring they may mistake her for a buck.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> She meant that only bucks are shown with beards. So if I take a doe with a beard into the ring they may mistake her for a buck.


Ohhhhh! Gotcha, yea, I guess I misinterpreted that post!


----------

